# Want to buy a Mech



## waja09 (3/12/15)

Hi Guys .... 

So i know this might soumd really stuoid, but i want to by myself a Mech Mod .... But i dont want to spend too much, and i dont know how to build coils either .... Could you guys please give me some advice on this? 

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi Guys ....
> 
> So i know this might soumd really stuoid, but i want to by myself a Mech Mod .... But i dont want to spend too much, and i dont know how to build coils either .... Could you guys please give me some advice on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


You should really get the coil thing down first.Do you have an RDA to practice on?Then perhaps a non-regulated mod with a modicum of safeguards such as a mofset.Mechs can be a great vape but getting one w/o knowing how to build is putting the cart before the horse,so to speak.That said there are many good mechs for cheap $$ out there that the forum members will be happy to suggest,when the time is right.Patience Grasshopper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (3/12/15)

Is there a local store that sells the limitless mech mod by vapour hub? I'm really intriguied by the interchangable sleeves.

On this topic would a mech mod push the max voltage possible by the battery according to the resistance of the coil?


----------



## DoubleD (3/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> On this topic would a mech mod push the max voltage possible by the battery according to the resistance of the coil?



To put it plainly, yes


----------



## waja09 (3/12/15)

kev mac said:


> You should really get the coil thing down first.Do you have an RDA to practice on?Then perhaps a non-regulated mod with a modicum of safeguards such as a mofset.Mechs can be a great vape but getting one w/o knowing how to build is putting the cart before the horse,so to speak.That said there are many good mechs for cheap $$ out there that the forum members will be happy to suggest,when the time is right.Patience Grasshopper.


Thanks buddy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi Guys ....
> 
> So ... i want to buy a Mech Mod .... and i dont know how to build coils either .... Could you guys please give me some advice on this?



*Not* a good idea, you will quickly find yourself in a catch22 situation with your pocket that the mod is in, getting very hot and not knowing why.
Without knowing how to build a coil and the resistance of the coil(basics) you wont have a clue how many amps that coil is sucking out of the battery.
Without a meter showing the current batt voltage, you wont know if you've discharged it beyond safe limits, and a mechanical mod doesnt have a low batt voltage protection cutout like regular protected mods do.

Welcome to your personal 5th November fireworks display, bad news is, its in your pocket.

I can see the front page headline now... _ER24 medic chases breakdancer with fire extinguisher, dancer yells "cant touch this"_

In conclusion, learn coil building, coil resistance and safe battery protocols or stay away from mechanical mods_._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (3/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> To put it plainly, yes



Does that mean you should check the resistance of the coils using a multimeter and make sure it isn't below the recommended minimum resitance for the battery?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (3/12/15)

You are spot on bud 




BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Does that mean you should check the resistance of the coils using a multimeter and make sure it isn't below the recommended minimum resitance for the battery?


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Does that mean you should check the resistance of the coils using a multimeter and make sure it isn't below the recommended minimum resitance for the battery?


You are entering a new and exciting part of the vapeing journey.This can be lots of fun and will lead to loads of flavor.You can check out the Steam Engine site for all the calculators needed to get you on the way to safe vapes and coil info.I love to drip and this aspect goes hand and hand w/ mechs.So my friend vape safe and have fun!


----------



## Alex_123 (3/12/15)

Call me old school but I first started vaping on a mech. It requires extensive research and reading if you want to be safe.

You will need more to start off too. (Mutiple batteries, charger, ohmmeter, wire, RDA or RTA, cotton. Compared to built in battery+ready to vape tanks)

However, you will learn a lot about battery safety and coil building. Plus mechanical mod's aesthetics are very difficult to beat.

In conclusion, read and research a sufficient amount regarding mech mods and its safety before pulling the trigger instead of finding things out by trial and error like some of us. Lucky for you, you have all the information and help on the internet and the forum. (I didnt at the time)
Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Hi @waja09
The guys above have given good advice

You need an ohm meter to check the resistance of your coil you build and whether it has a short before connecting it up to a mech. This is not negotiable. Its a must. If you have a short (because you did something slightly wrong with the coil) and you connect it up to a mech, there will be trouble. Or if your resistance is way too low for the battery you are using, there will also be trouble.

My tip would be to stay above 0.5 ohms resistance and you should be fine with most good high drain batteries. Its when you go lower than that where the trouble can start if you are not careful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Just a headsup

I have been building coils for nearly 2 years now. And i have a Reo which is mechanical. Last night I built a simple 28g microcoil with 6/7 wraps and although I have done this hundreds of times, i still took off the atty and put it on the ohm meter to check - with the atty cap on - came out to 0.98 ohms. I knew it was safe.

Then i installed and vaped. I never install coils on a mech without checking the atty on the ohm meter first. They are not that expensive, about R200. Many vendors sell them.


----------



## waja09 (4/12/15)

So with the help of you guys ... I bought myself a Terminator Bottom Fed Mech and I am Loving it!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Great stuff @waja09 
Looks lovely in white!


----------



## waja09 (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @waja09
> Looks lovely in white!


Thanks buddy @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GavinPoon1 (11/11/17)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Is there a local store that sells the limitless mech mod by vapour hub? I'm really intriguied by the interchangable sleeves.
> 
> On this topic would a mech mod push the max voltage possible by the battery according to the resistance of the coil?


I have got a limitless mech that I am selling as well as a vgod mech . The brass one, of you are interested let me know. Cell number is 0647507675


----------



## jm10 (11/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan (11/11/17)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Does that mean you should check the resistance of the coils using a multimeter and make sure it isn't below the recommended minimum resitance for the battery?


more so you should be building your coils to a predetermined ohm level. check the resistance on multi meter or regulated mod. dry burn on regulated mod wick and the move the rda/rta to the mech


----------



## Raindance (11/11/17)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Is there a local store that sells the limitless mech mod by vapour hub? I'm really intriguied by the interchangable sleeves.
> 
> On this topic would a mech mod push the max voltage possible by the battery according to the resistance of the coil?


 03/12/2015



GavinPoon1 said:


> I have got a limitless mech that I am selling as well as a vgod mech . The brass one, of you are interested let me know. Cell number is 0647507675


 11/11/2017

And we thought snail mail was slow! Not to worry @GavinPoon1, happens to the best of us.

Regards


----------

